# Dubai 1922?



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

A failed project designed by Auguste Perret for Paris:










Perret had to wait until 1948, then this was built in the (now) small city of Amiens:










104m


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

ok, what does Dubai have to do with this?


more attractive I would assume? :rofl:


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

hes just saying it looks like something Dubai is doing now with many buildings per project


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

wow imagine if they were built! Majestic!


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

There simply wasn't the money for these skyscraper boulevards. Paris was peaceful but France was still devastated by the Great War. The Amiens tower is named after Perret which was some consolation.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

you do realize building large numbers of high rise residential towers is hardly a new concept.....

if corbu had his way all of paris would have been high rises surrounded by parks


----------



## NewAmsterdam (Jul 31, 2004)

yes but Le Plan Voisin is from 1925 and it doesn't look like Dubai does it. Perret however with his "Avenue des Maisons-Tours" wanted to create 300 of these skyscrapers (150-200 m high) around a new Parisian boulevard without destroying the historical city. That is something that comes close to what Dubai is actually doing on Sheikh Zayed Road only with 21st century buildings.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Maisons Tours project has nothing to do with Dubai. Dubai was like a wasteland in 1922. This project was planned for Paris. There were to be 100 of these buildings that were to be built on the Peripherique highway.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

first plan for the SZR?


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, that building is gorgeous. I wish some developer would build it. THe architecture of the 1920s and 1930s is so beautiful even today. We need more buildings in that style.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Jim856796 said:


> *The Maisons Tours project has nothing to do with Dubai. Dubai was like a wasteland in 1922. This project was planned for Paris.*There were to be 100 of these buildings that were to be built on the Peripherique highway.


O' RLY?

He just tried to show us that 1920's Paris would have constructed like Dubai is doing currently.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very interesting project, OMG!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> The Maisons Tours project has nothing to do with Dubai. Dubai was like a wasteland in 1922. This project was planned for Paris. There were to be 100 of these buildings that were to be built on the Peripherique highway.


obviously something in translation is lost on you... no offense


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

eusebius said:


> A failed project designed by Auguste Perret for Paris:


A Corbusier-like plan but with more decoration :dunno:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Back in 2005, someone proposed an amost identical copy of that one for SZR. Ironical, isn't it.


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

would be quite interesting if they had build it..but i don't really think it would fit into Paris(possibly on the outskirts,maybe in the 13th arrondissement or somewhere around boulevard peripherique)


----------



## TEKKEN (Dec 22, 2007)

eusebius said:


> A failed project designed by Auguste Perret for Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1920´s skyscraper designs are attractive.Best example is New York


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Cool


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

I think the very front tower looks nice...but the whole plan in unison from what I can see looks awful. Probably not good when you can tell a whole street has inorganically become a canyon.


----------

